
Gmail no longer supporting Chrome Browser version 53 and below - leothekim
https://gsuiteupdates.googleblog.com/2017/02/gmail-no-longer-supporting-chrome-v53.html
======
jffry
Important context from the article:

    
    
      Starting February 8, 2017, we will show a banner
      at the top of the Gmail interface for users who
      are still on Google Chrome Browser v53 and below
      to encourage upgrading to the latest version
    

And

    
    
      Gmail will continue to function on Chrome Browser
      v53 and below through the end of the year. Users
      who remain on Chrome v53 and below could be
      redirected to the basic HTML version of Gmail
      as early as Dec 2017.

------
frikk
I'm kind of frustrated at this, heh. I'm on chrome 49 because I can't install
anything newer on my linux mint machine. I can't install a newer one because
of a dependency, which requires a newer kernel version.

So I'm stuck with an out dated version of Chrome due to my linux kernel
version (which I don't feel like updating and alienating my virtualbox
drivers). Chrome 49 isn't even that old, I think it is < 1 year.

~~~
philtar
Use firefox

~~~
frikk
Likely my best course of action.

------
dvcc
For those wondering Chrome v53 was released about 6 months ago. That's quite
amazing.

~~~
dragonwriter
It's really not that amazoling; their official, published supported browser
policy is that _only_ the current release of Chrome is supported, and they are
actually supporting v53 until December.

This is, per the post, only being specially announced because it affects WinXP
and Vista users, because _Chrome_ hasn't supported those platforms after v49.

------
citrusui
This change will likely impact Electron apps that access the Gmail web
interface. It was only recently that Electron 1.5.0 beta
([https://github.com/electron/electron/releases/tag/v1.5.0](https://github.com/electron/electron/releases/tag/v1.5.0))
brought with it Chromium 54.

